# Mercury Pacemaker?



## rollfaster (Jul 8, 2019)

Not mine, another find of a friend. Im guessing 39-41 but not sure. Wondering if this is Westfield or Murray built, serial is hard to read. Any ideas??


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Scribble (Jul 8, 2019)

Well it looks like a Peacemaker, beautiful find !!


----------



## catfish (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice find. I'd say Murcury built.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2019)

All were Murray built. I believe Mercury was their house badge like Westfield/Columbia, CWC/Roadmaster and Snyder/Rollfast. Nice find!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2019)

As far as I know they were built from 1939 into '42. This is the more deluxe lit tank model. Are there any guts in the tank? Can we get a better pic of the serial number? Too bad about the shroud missing, but it's no surprise as they are notoriously brittle and will crack if looked at  wrong.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 8, 2019)

We’ll clean the area better and take more pics. This is all they’re was Mike. Thanks for the info. Good bones for a rider build!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprockets (Jul 8, 2019)

What are the plans for that great find?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2019)

Mike --cindi_vette on EBay makes a repo head shroud for these as well as lenses. V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 8, 2019)

Maybe 1942-G based on the hard to read serial stamping.


----------



## kreika (Jul 8, 2019)

I agree G is 1942. Last year model. Very cool!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 8, 2019)

Great post, ROB. Very little is missing! The 'house paint' needs to go; this is a fantastic unit for resurrection, sorry, I don't think it should go 'rust'...! Maybe $200. -$300. in Chrome work @ Preceision in Quincy.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 8, 2019)

Sprockets said:


> What are the plans for that great find?



Not sure if he’ll keep it just yet.


----------



## kreika (Jul 9, 2019)

Mercury’s? Yes! Something to note on your friends bike. It has the pinched lower fender ends. Three concentric cut outs in the chainring. Should have the seat post bolt built thru the frame as opposed to the metal band wrapped around the top and a cinch bolt. I’m starting to hypothesize that 41-42 painted lower end non deluxe models had this style.(Yes this one has headlights in tank but is all painted).  The chromed/aluminum fender top of the line model had the older style. Dual concentric cutouts and rounder fender ends. 41-42’s they changed the drop stand clip location from the fender brace, lower onto the fender itself. Probably for ease of a swap out when they got snapped off. Love for someone to dispel my theory. Show me an all painted 41-42 that has the earlier style nuances.  Unfortunately it’s missing the most difficult parts to find. The shroud and fender ornament. Good luck to your friend or whomever picks it up. It’s bitchen!!!!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 9, 2019)

Rob... I'm seldom if ever, in the right place, at the right time; usually an hour late, and/or flat BROKE! I was able a few years ago, via e-bay, reasonably, to replace the '39 Mercury wagon my younger brother and I inherited from 2 older sisters.  It seems he junked it when he cleaned Mom's garage and I was sojourning in Tx. (1980s). The replacement is resurrected, now, although I need graphics, yet. Mercury toys design elements turn heads!!!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 9, 2019)

Three years ago in Le Claire, IA. @ a summer bike swap I saw a girl's 26"; s ame vintage and style as this boy's Mercury ride, salvaged from a garden plot... thick yellow paint, brush applied also with much rust for $250.00. Thot it was too much. Now I wonder....


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 8, 2020)

Not done yet, but it’s come a long way! Mike Burden is making a head shroud for it.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 8, 2020)

It sure is, nice find !


----------



## Brian (Aug 10, 2020)

Looking great!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 11, 2020)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Three years ago in Le Claire, IA. @ a summer bike swap I saw a girl's 26"; s ame vintage and style as this boy's Mercury ride, salvaged from a garden plot... thick yellow paint, brush applied also with much rust for $250.00. Thot it was too much. Now I wonder....



You have to step back and get a vision of what could be...it was a lot of work though, stripping off that horrible repaint. They’re was no original paint under it.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 11, 2020)

It's looking grand now!!!


----------

